# Growing out terribilis with tinctorius?



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I know it's a big no-no to mix species _but_ for the purpose of growing out young frogs, can anyone see any problems with keeping _Phyllobates terribilis_ with _Dendrobates tinctorius_? Thanks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i woudl say no, terriblis are voracious feeders and will easily compete for food with tincts, you do tincts with other tincts, but not terriblis in my book.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Julio said:


> i woudl say no, terriblis are voracious feeders and will easily compete for food with tincts, you do tincts with other tincts, but not terriblis in my book.


On the surface, I would agree with Julio, but similar sized froglets together TEMPORARILY seems ok to me. I've done the same thing with an orange terribilis and some cobalts and noticed no difference in their feeding ability. I'd say the first few months together shouldn't be an issue, but plan on separating soon after (or sooner if you see what Julio mentioned).
Scott


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

SMenigoz said:


> On the surface, I would agree with Julio, but similar sized froglets together TEMPORARILY seems ok to me. I've done the same thing with an orange terribilis and some cobalts and noticed no difference in their feeding ability. I'd say the first few months together shouldn't be an issue, but plan on separating soon after (or sooner if you see what Julio mentioned).
> Scott


I agree with Scott. So long as they are relatively the same size they should be just fine for the first couple months. Just keep a close eye on them and make sure they have plenty of food to keep the aggression to a minimum.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Anyone think about possible parasite transmission?


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys.



frogfarm said:


> Anyone think about possible parasite transmission?


I would have thought in two batches of CB froglets that parasites would be a very slim possibility.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

One thing I know that froglets can have is chytrid. An unwashed clutch could carry coccidia. I`m not sure about hookworm and lungworm. I`m sure there are other examples. I ere on the side of caution.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for that info Aaron.


----------

